# what is the easiest way to leave TUG BBS when I've finished looking?



## MRSFUSSY (Dec 6, 2015)

what is the easiest way to leave  TUG BBS when I've finished looking?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2015)

MRSFUSSY said:


> what is the easiest way to leave  TUG BBS when I've finished looking?



Close the window on your computer.

_*You posted this in an unrelated thread, so I moved it to a new thread for you._


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 6, 2015)

There is no need to do anything special when you're through -- as Denise said, just close down your window, or go on to some other site.  The board will consider you to be logged off after 15 minutes of inactivity.

If you clicked the "Remember me" box when logging in, and you do not log off when leaving, a cookie saved on your computer will log you back in automatically when you next return.

See this post in the BBS Help section for more information: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23537

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 6, 2015)

MRSFUSSY said:


> what is the easiest way to leave  TUG BBS when I've finished looking?


While these people may be Moderators, and Administrators, don't believe them. They are working for the machine. The TUGBBS machine. 

There is no easy way to leave TUGBBS. You're never finished looking. It's more addictive than crack or tobacco. Don't plan on leaving. Don't pretend that you can.

You'll be back so soon that you'll wonder why you ever thought about "the easiest way to leave  TUG BBS." In fact, you'll start thinking to yourself, "What's the easiest way _*to get back to*_ TUGBBS." 

"We are TUGBBS. Lower your shields and surrender...We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. You will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile." - Adapted from Star Trek's Borg Collective.


----------



## geekette (Dec 7, 2015)

easiest way is to take a vacation.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 7, 2015)

geekette said:


> easiest way is to take a vacation.



Ditto geekette, I liked your suggestion; to the OP, just take a ts vacation.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 7, 2015)

Like the song, Hotel California, "you can check out whenever you want, but you can never leave...."


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 8, 2015)

I hit the "log out" button on the blue bar above.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 8, 2015)

*And don't get addicted to the "New Posts" link at the top*

Once you discover this New Post link, you will find yourself easily seeing just the new stuff since your last log in!  Hey, this is great, and you will be back daily, or multiple times in a day!


----------

